
Aldi to hire 5,000 staff this year - timmilton
http://www.bbc.com/news/business-35577900
======
dpweb
Just have to +1 Aldi. We have limited choices. The popular chains suck. Whole
Foods is too far and expensive. The big markets are filled with popular items
in the American diet (especially in the Midwest) - alot of garbage - and the
prices are not great. I've found the Aldi store brands good quality - they
have alot of organic and gluten free choices.

